

Experts on Mac vs. PC security - cwan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-27080_3-10444561-245.html?tag=rtcol;pop

======
ratsbane
This article cites repeatedly the idea that Windows is less secure than Mac
because it has a larger market share than Mac and is thus a larger target for
malware writers. Here are some counter-arguments which refute that idea that
market share alone makes Windows a more attractive target:

\- There's also a lot more anti-malware software available for Windows.
Windows users are much more likely to run anti-malware. Shouldn't this make
Windows a less-attractive target for malware writers?

\- Microsoft have alleged that open-source software is less secure than
closed-source because it's easier to find vulnerabilities. As much more of Mac
OS is open-source, shouldn't that make it a more attractive target than
Windows?

\- If Windows itself has more inherent vulnerabilities (including design
traits that make it more likely users will do unsafe things) would that not be
the simplest explanation as more malware writers see it as an easy target?
(E.g., so many cryptic UAC warnings that users quickly learn to click "ok"
without understanding them.)

~~~
jamesbritt
"Microsoft have alleged that open-source software is less secure than closed-
source because it's easier to find vulnerabilities. As much more of Mac OS is
open-source, shouldn't that make it a more attractive target than Windows?"

Wait.. what?

What has Microsoft's unsubstantiated and biased opinion on OSS got to do with
whether in fact Windows is more or less secure than Snow Leopard?

"If Windows itself has more inherent vulnerabilities (including design traits
that make it more likely users will do unsafe things) would that not be the
simplest explanation as more malware writers see it as an easy target? "

That was addressed by some of the respondents. Basically (they claim), Mac
users are just as likely to mindlessly enter their user name and password when
asked to install some bit of code as some random Vista or Win7 user might
click past all the warnings. You get used to it for the safe cases and it
becomes routine; it's just one of those steps, like agreeing to the default
install folder.

Many of the security people claimed that Windows had _fewer_ inherent
vulnerabilities than OSX, but that the main issue was, essentially, social
engineering and poor user habits all around.

------
elblanco
"In my mind, the OS question is quickly becoming moot, and will soon be
replaced by the already-intense Web browser holy wars--especially with Google
jumping into the fray there."

